# seriamente....



## emmanuelle arsan (5 Giugno 2009)

come state messi per domani e dopodomani....a me una mezza idea di non andare a votare m'è venuta....ma non credo che ne avrò il coraggio....mi tapperò il naso...


----------



## brugola (5 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> come state messi per domani e dopodomani....a me una mezza idea di non andare a votare m'è venuta....ma non credo che ne avrò il coraggio....mi tapperò il naso...


sono tentatissima ma non lo farò
andrò a votare, come faccio sempre.
e darò il mio voto "inutile" alla lista bonino


----------



## Grande82 (5 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> come state messi per domani e dopodomani....a me una mezza idea di non andare a votare m'è venuta....ma non credo che ne avrò il coraggio....mi tapperò il naso...


 idem con patatine fritte, ma davvero...... ho un problema: CHI!?!?!?!?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (5 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> idem con patatine fritte, ma davvero...... ho un problema: CHI!?!?!?!?


io in questa tornata devo scegliere se votare secondo "ideali" o secondo "convenienza" o pseudo tale......e pensavo che un dubbio del genere non l'avrei mai avuto. E' proprio vero che si cambia.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> come state messi per domani e dopodomani....a me una mezza idea di non andare a votare m'è venuta....ma non credo che ne avrò il coraggio....mi tapperò il naso...


credo proprio che mi godrò il weekend stando a casa.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (5 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> credo proprio che mi godrò il weekend stando a casa.


 ma tu hai la residenza lì o nll'isola?


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> credo proprio che mi godrò il weekend stando a casa.


 idem


----------



## brugola (5 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> idem


poi non lamentarti se tutto resta come è senza far manco la fatica di andare a votare


----------



## soleluna80 (5 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sono tentatissima ma non lo farò
> andrò a votare, come faccio sempre.
> e darò il mio voto "inutile" alla lista bonino


 
pure io


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> poi non lamentarti se tutto resta come è senza far manco la fatica di andare a votare


 lapidami!


----------



## lale75 (5 Giugno 2009)

Io voterò. Ogni volta mi dico che stavolta non vado e poi ci vado sempre, almeno se vince chi non dico io ho pure il diritto di incazzarmi...e poi il voto è l'ultima cosa che ci resta per farci sentire...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma tu hai la residenza lì o nll'isola?


 
qui  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ho cambiato cittadinanza


----------



## soleluna80 (5 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> qui
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
allora non fai + le file x il permesso di soggiorno? hai imparato la lingua?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> poi non lamentarti se tutto resta come è senza far manco la fatica di andare a votare


secondo te cambierà qualcosa andando a votare? 
considerato che tanto alla fine mi lamenterei comunque, almeno sto a casa e mi riposo, così raccolgo energia per lamentarmi poi meglio


----------



## brugola (5 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> lapidami!


preferisco darti due sberle.
cosa che farò virtualmente ogni volta che ti leggerò lamentarti di berlusconi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> allora non fai + le file x il permesso di soggiorno? hai imparato la lingua?


come no? lo devo rinnovare ogni anno per 10 anni


----------



## brugola (5 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> secondo te cambierà qualcosa andando a votare?
> considerato che tanto alla fine mi lamenterei comunque, almeno sto a casa e mi riposo, così raccolgo energia per lamentarmi poi meglio


vedi sopra.
le cose non cambiano stando a casa 
libera scelta per carità
però poi le lamentele fanno ridere


----------



## soleluna80 (5 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> come no? lo devo rinnovare ogni anno per 10 anni


sempre tutto e subito volete voi immigrati!


----------



## lale75 (5 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> secondo te cambierà qualcosa andando a votare?
> considerato che tanto alla fine mi lamenterei comunque, almeno sto a casa e mi riposo, così raccolgo energia per lamentarmi poi meglio


 
Secondo me non cambierà nulla ma se non voti poi non puoi lamentarti che le cose non cambiano perchè se non cambiano mai è anche colpa di chi non vota....



trentatretrentiniandaronoatrentotuttietretntatretrotterellando...oggi mi vengono 'ste cose contorte


----------



## soleluna80 (5 Giugno 2009)

tornando al titolo del 3d seriamente anch'io ho pensato di non votare +, ma cavolo! non posso pensare di rinunciare di mia sponte all'unico diritto che mi è rimasto x far sentire la mia voce. Forse è questo quello che vogliono i politici, ridurci al silenzio ed io la mia boccaccia non la voglio chiudere!


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> preferisco darti due sberle.
> cosa che farò virtualmente ogni volta che ti leggerò lamentarti di berlusconi


 ah perchè se vince la sinistra berlusconi si dimette? se mi assicuri che è così allora vado.
hai mai sentito lamentarmi della commissione o della presidenza europea?


----------



## brugola (5 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ah perchè se vince la sinistra berlusconi si dimette? se mi assicuri che è così allora vado.
> hai mai sentito lamentarmi della commissione o della presidenza europea?


 
vedi tu.
meglio stare sul divano a dire che merda la politica e non andare a votare.
scusami ma mi stanno sui coglioni quelli che si lamentano sempre e poi quando hanno il diritto di scegliere non lo fanno


----------



## lale75 (5 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ah perchè se vince la sinistra berlusconi si dimette? se mi assicuri che è così allora vado.
> hai mai sentito lamentarmi della commissione o della presidenza europea?


 

No, però stamattina ho visto un'intervista al tg in cui diceva che si ritira quando si ritira Bossi (si volgiono tanto bene, cariiiii)....io un'idea per tolgierceli dalle palle entrambi in un colpo solo ce l'avrei


----------



## soleluna80 (5 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ah perchè se vince la sinistra berlusconi si dimette? se mi assicuri che è così allora vado.
> hai mai sentito lamentarmi della commissione o della presidenza europea?


se tutti fossero andati a votare e la maggioranza fosse stata x la sx forse Berlusconi non si sarebbe dimesso, ma di sicuro non sarebbe stato il ns Premier. 
La gente si para dietro la delusione per poi lamentarsi. E' come se tu mi dicessi che non importa cosa ti preparo x cena perchè ti va bene tutto, poi io ti faccio una pietanza qualunque e tu ti lamenti. O scegli o taci!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (5 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> No, però stamattina ho visto un'intervista al tg in cui diceva che si ritira quando si ritira Bossi (si volgiono tanto bene, cariiiii)....io un'idea per tolgierceli dalle palle entrambi in un colpo solo ce l'avrei


statt zitt: è apologia di reato.....scrivimi in mp e concordiamo qualcosa


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> vedi tu.
> meglio stare sul divano a dire che merda la politica e non andare a votare.
> scusami ma mi stanno sui coglioni quelli che si lamentano sempre e poi quando hanno il diritto di scegliere non lo fanno


 te lo ripeto per la seconda volta e stavolta amplio il concetto...queste sono elezioni europee e non mi sono mai lamentato della politica europea. quando mi lamenterò della politica europea potrai farmi il culo perchè non sono andato a votare. se parli di berlusconi e della politica ITALIANA che è quella di cui mi lamento e mi sono sempre lamentato potrai farmi il culo se alle prossime elezioni NAZIONALI non andrò a votare. se poi, e ripeto ulteriormente, mi assicuri che se il partito di berlusconi non vince quesate elezioni europee e la conseguenza è che lui si dimette ci vado......io parlo di una cosa e tu rispondi un'altra...se poi vuoi darmi addosso ad minchiam per fatti tuoi non so che dirti...buon divertimento...


----------



## Lettrice (5 Giugno 2009)

Non andro' a votare... e' oltre 7 anni che non vivo in Italia perche' cazzo continuano a considerarmi non so...


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> se tutti fossero andati a votare e la maggioranza fosse stata x la sx forse Berlusconi non si sarebbe dimesso, ma di sicuro non sarebbe stato il ns Premier.
> La gente si para dietro la delusione per poi lamentarsi. E' come se tu mi dicessi che non importa cosa ti preparo x cena perchè ti va bene tutto, poi io ti faccio una pietanza qualunque e tu ti lamenti. O scegli o taci!


 te lo ripeto anche a te...io parlo di zucchine e tu e altri di patate...


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non andro' a votare... e' oltre 7 anni che non vivo in Italia perche' cazzo continuano a considerarmi non so...


 poi non lamentari che ti si fa il culo però...


----------



## soleluna80 (5 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> te lo ripeto anche a te...io parlo di zucchine e tu e altri di patate...


 
ok, 6 andato a votare alle ultime elezioni?


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ok, 6 andato a votare alle ultime elezioni?


non ricordo nemmeno ciò che ho mangiato ieri sera, ma la risposta credo sia si...


----------



## soleluna80 (5 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> non ricordo nemmeno ciò che ho mangiato ieri sera, ma la risposta credo sia si...


ok.


----------



## brugola (5 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> te lo ripeto per la seconda volta e stavolta amplio il concetto...queste sono elezioni europee e non mi sono mai lamentato della politica europea. quando mi lamenterò della politica europea potrai farmi il culo perchè non sono andato a votare. se parli di berlusconi e della politica ITALIANA che è quella di cui mi lamento e mi sono sempre lamentato potrai farmi il culo se alle prossime elezioni NAZIONALI non andrò a votare. *se poi, e ripeto ulteriormente, mi assicuri che se il partito di berlusconi non vince quesate elezioni europee e la conseguenza è che lui si dimette ci vado*......io parlo di una cosa e tu rispondi un'altra...se poi vuoi darmi addosso ad minchiam per fatti tuoi non so che dirti...buon divertimento...


ma che cazzo ti devo assicurare io?
alle europee ti fai rappresentare da chi scegli tu, di destra o di centro o di dove cazzo vuoi.
non ti sei mai lamentato della politica europea perchè forse ti interessa più la nostra italiotta .
mi pare che non sia cosa da poco eleggere chi vuoi che ti rappresenti alle europee. se ci va la russa ti sta bene?
mah....


----------



## Lettrice (5 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> poi non lamentari che ti si fa il culo però...


Ah? A me l'Italia non mi tocca proprio... al massimo mi lamento con l'olanda, ma in olanda non posso votare...


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma che cazzo ti devo assicurare io?
> alle europee ti fai rappresentare da chi scegli tu, di destra o di centro o di dove cazzo vuoi.
> non ti sei mai lamentato della politica europea perchè forse ti interessa più la nostra italiotta .
> mi pare che non sia cosa da poco eleggere chi vuoi che ti rappresenti alle europee. se ci va la russa ti sta bene?
> mah....


discorso perfetto ma che non c'entra nulla col lamentarsi poi se al governo dell'italia c'è berlusconi...


----------



## soleluna80 (5 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ah? A me l'Italia non mi tocca proprio... al massimo mi lamento con l'olanda, ma in olanda non posso votare...


dopo quanti anni si può votare (se si può votare)?


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ok.


 quindi posso lamentarmi lo stesso di berlusconi?
grazie!


----------



## soleluna80 (5 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> quindi posso lamentarmi lo stesso di berlusconi?
> grazie!


SE 6 andato a votare ne hai tutto il diritto.


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> SE 6 andato a votare ne hai tutto il diritto.


 come è umana lei...marchesa serbelloni mazzanti vien dal mare..


----------



## Lettrice (5 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> dopo quanti anni si può votare (se si può votare)?



Dovrei chiedere la cittadinanza... cosa che non faro'.

Ci sono cose per cui posso votare perche' residente ad Amsterdam, per altre servirebbe la cittadinanza


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (5 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> SE 6 andato a votare ne hai tutto il diritto.


 dipende da cosa ha votato....


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dovrei chiedere la cittadinanza... *cosa che non faro'.*
> 
> Ci sono cose per cui posso votare perche' residente ad Amsterdam, per altre servirebbe la cittadinanza


 perchè? se posso chiedere...


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> dipende da cosa ha votato....


'azzo non ricordo


----------



## soleluna80 (5 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> come è umana lei...marchesa serbelloni mazzanti vien dal mare..


vadi, vadi! ma prima pulischi il water


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> vadi, vadi! ma prima pulischi il water


----------



## Lettrice (5 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> perchè? se posso chiedere...


Certo che puoi... onestamente perche' non ne sento la necessita'... non so se voglio vivere qua a vita... 

Se esistesse un passaporto senza nazionalita' mi farei quello


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Certo che puoi... onestamente perche' non ne sento la necessita'... non so se voglio vivere qua a vita...
> 
> Se esistesse un passaporto senza nazionalita' mi farei quello


 e sbarella? ha il passaporto olandese e quello italiano? sempre se posso...


----------



## Lettrice (5 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> e sbarella? ha il passaporto olandese e quello italiano? sempre se posso...


Italiano e' nel mio passaporto... ma ora potrebbe ottenere quello olandese. Saro' ben lieta di farlo se il padre ne avra' bisogno per portarsela un po' in giro senza di me... ora e' piccola ed e' difficile che accada

Avrebbe potuto avere quello olandese dalla nascita ma abbiamo sbagliato qualcosa nel registrarla...


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Italiano e' nel mio passaporto... ma ora potrebbe ottenere quello olandese. Saro' ben lieta di farlo se il padre ne avra' bisogno per portarsela un po' in giro senza di me... ora e' piccola ed e' difficile che accada
> 
> Avrebbe potuto avere quello olandese dalla nascita ma abbiamo sbagliato qualcosa nel registrarla...


 ????? ma se è nata lì non è automatico?


----------



## Lettrice (5 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ????? ma se è nata lì non è automatico?


No. Solo se viene registrata prima della nascita... altrimenti da madre Italiana prende la nazionalita' della madre e il cognome del padre.

Non sapevamo questa cosa


----------



## lale75 (5 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> statt zitt: è apologia di reato.....scrivimi in mp e concordiamo qualcosa


 














  accetto suggerimenti Emma! Io ho una sacco di idee creative in proposito!


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> accetto suggerimenti Emma! Io ho una sacco di idee creative in proposito!


 si può farlo soffocare in un paio di tette maxiultraiperextralarge?


----------



## lale75 (5 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> si può farlo soffocare in un paio di tette maxiultraiperextralarge?


 
Oh pagare una che li ammazzi di sesso?


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Oh pagare una che li ammazzi di sesso?


ma va! la killer lo farebbe con piacere!


----------



## lale75 (5 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma va! la killer lo farebbe con piacere!


 
Oddio, fra Silvio e il senatùr non saprei proprio quale piacere si possa trovare eh


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (5 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> come state messi per domani e dopodomani....a me una mezza idea di non andare a votare m'è venuta....ma non credo che ne avrò il coraggio....mi tapperò il naso...


Vado a votare per farmi spuntare
Ma scheda nulla mi permetterò di imbucare


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Oddio, fra Silvio e il senatùr non saprei proprio quale piacere si possa trovare eh


 a farli soffocare...ca va sans dire....


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> Vado a votare per farmi spuntare
> Ma scheda nulla mi permetterò di imbucare


 bone le s-puntine di manzo!


----------



## Old Buscopann (5 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> come state messi per domani e dopodomani....a me una mezza idea di non andare a votare m'è venuta....ma non credo che ne avrò il coraggio....mi tapperò il naso...


Io andrò. Anche se dovessi scegliere un giorno tra un delinquente e un farabutto ci andrò sempre e comunque. E' l'unico strumento che ci è rimasto per agire, invece di lamentarsi.
Oramai l'Italia è un popolo che si lamenta e basta. Una volta si lamentava, ma era anche capace di indignarsi e incazzarsi, di fare battaglie per rivendicare i propri diritti, di scendere in piazza.
Oggi ci si lamenta e basta. Le persone si indignano di fronte alla casta dei politici, ai loro stipendi, a un presidente del Consiglio che viene deriso da tutto il Mondo e che si fa i festini con le diciottenni, ma alla fine tutti sono ancora lì..al loro posto..E noi cosa possiamo fare di fronte a queste cose? Una volta si sarebbe scesi in piazza a menar le mani (che forse non sarà una strada del tutto condivisibile, ma ha permesso di ottenere grandi vittorie con l'acquisizione di certi diritti). Oggi son cambiati i tempi..Visto che oramai non abbiamo più voglia di sacrificare i nostri week-end o i nostri aperitivi per combattere certe battaglie, usiamo l'unico strumento che ci è rimasto: il voto.
Anche scrivere VAI A CAGARE sulla scheda non è inutile..Se tutti lo scrivessero probabilmente cambierebbe qualcosa!

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io andrò. Anche se dovessi scegliere un giorno tra un delinquente e un farabutto ci andrò sempre e comunque. E' l'unico strumento che ci è rimasto per agire, invece di lamentarsi.
> Oramai l'Italia è un popolo che si lamenta e basta. Una volta si lamentava, ma era anche capace di indignarsi e incazzarsi, di fare battaglie per rivendicare i propri diritti, di scendere in piazza.
> Oggi ci si lamenta e basta. Le persone si indignano di fronte alla casta dei politici, ai loro stipendi, a un presidente del Consiglio che viene deriso da tutto il Mondo e che si fa i festini con le diciottenni, ma alla fine tutti sono ancora lì..al loro posto..E noi cosa possiamo fare di fronte a queste cose? Una volta si sarebbe scesi in piazza a menar le mani (che forse non sarà una strada del tutto condivisibile, ma ha permesso di ottenere grandi vittorie con l'acquisizione di certi diritti). Oggi son cambiati i tempi..Visto che oramai non abbiamo più voglia di sacrificare i nostri week-end o i nostri aperitivi per combattere certe battaglie, usiamo l'unico strumento che ci è rimasto: il voto.
> Anche scrivere VAI A CAGARE sulla scheda non è inutile..Se tutti lo scrivessero probabilmente cambierebbe qualcosa!
> ...


è l'unico strumento valido che un cittadino ha in mano; un diritto /dovere che ci conferma di vivere in democrazia.
per quanto corrotto sia il sistema...rinunciare ad esprimersi è una sconfitta a priori.
se il voto serve a poco, il non voto ancora meno


----------



## brugola (8 Giugno 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io andrò. Anche se dovessi scegliere un giorno tra un delinquente e un farabutto ci andrò sempre e comunque. E' l'unico strumento che ci è rimasto per agire, invece di lamentarsi.
> Oramai l'Italia è un popolo che si lamenta e basta. Una volta si lamentava, ma era anche capace di indignarsi e incazzarsi, di fare battaglie per rivendicare i propri diritti, di scendere in piazza.
> Oggi ci si lamenta e basta. Le persone si indignano di fronte alla casta dei politici, ai loro stipendi, a un presidente del Consiglio che viene deriso da tutto il Mondo e che si fa i festini con le diciottenni, ma alla fine tutti sono ancora lì..al loro posto..E noi cosa possiamo fare di fronte a queste cose? Una volta si sarebbe scesi in piazza a menar le mani (che forse non sarà una strada del tutto condivisibile, ma ha permesso di ottenere grandi vittorie con l'acquisizione di certi diritti). Oggi son cambiati i tempi..Visto che oramai non abbiamo più voglia di sacrificare i nostri week-end o i nostri aperitivi per combattere certe battaglie, usiamo l'unico strumento che ci è rimasto: il voto.
> Anche scrivere VAI A CAGARE sulla scheda non è inutile..Se tutti lo scrivessero probabilmente cambierebbe qualcosa!
> ...


 
quoto busco.
diritti e doveri.


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Giugno 2009)

sono andata a votare (ore 8,15:c_laugh

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ma ho sbagliato a  votare


----------



## brugola (8 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sono andata a votare (ore 8,15:c_laugh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


il mattino ha l'oro in bocca  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ti darei un pugno per l'errore


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> il mattino ha l'oro in bocca
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cretinetta di una racchietta, colpa tua che mi hai fatto andare a votare cotta dal sonno


----------



## brugola (8 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> cretinetta di una racchietta, colpa tua che mi hai fatto andare a votare cotta dal sonno


a me spiace che ora quando hai votato non dicano:
la signorina (grande gnocca) brugola ha votato.
mi piaceva quando lo facevano


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a me spiace che ora quando hai votato non dicano:
> la signorina (grande gnocca) brugola ha votato.
> mi piaceva quando lo facevano


è vero, non lo dicono più 

	
	
		
		
	


	




se no dicevano la signorina asudem ha votato ma ha sbagliato


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> è vero, non lo dicono più
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vero


----------



## brugola (8 Giugno 2009)

so fossi loro ti avrei anche dato una pappina in fronte


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vero


segnalata per ingiurie e falsificazione di quote


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> segnalata per ingiurie e falsificazione di quote


----------



## Old latriglia (8 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a me spiace che ora quando hai votato non dicano:
> la signorina (grande gnocca) brugola ha votato.
> mi piaceva quando lo facevano


qua lo dicono ancora


----------



## brugola (8 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> qua lo dicono ancora


anche grande gnocca?


----------



## Old latriglia (8 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> anche grande gnocca?


dipende se c'è un uomo o una donna a restituirti i documenti  

	
	
		
		
	


	





(comunque mai visto il seggio così vuoto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> dipende se c'è un uomo o una donna a restituirti i documenti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fino a quando continueranno a far votare nel weekend la cosa non migliorerà. 

sono dei coglioni incompetenti che non capiscono nulla

vogliono fare il pienone ai seggi? che si faccia votare in giorni feriali con giustifica per il lavoro. vedi la gente come corre


----------



## Old latriglia (8 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> fino a quando continueranno a far votare nel weekend la cosa non migliorerà.
> 
> sono dei coglioni incompetenti che non capiscono nulla
> 
> vogliono fare il pienone ai seggi? che si faccia votare in giorni feriali con giustifica per il lavoro. vedi la gente come corre





































comunque sto aspettando con curiosità di sapere l'affluenza qua .. votavamo pure per il sindaco


----------



## soleluna80 (8 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> comunque sto aspettando con curiosità di sapere l'affluenza qua .. votavamo pure per il sindaco


pure noi! chissà chi ci tocca stavolta


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> comunque sto aspettando con curiosità di sapere l'affluenza qua .. votavamo pure per il sindaco


anche il mio toscanaccio bastardo si è candidato come sindaco al suo paesino ma non so ancora se ha vinto.
Sto incrociando l'incrociabile perchè lo trombino per pochi voti


----------



## Old sperella (8 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche il mio toscanaccio bastardo si è candidato come sindaco al suo paesino ma non so ancora se ha vinto.
> *Sto incrociando l'incrociabile perchè lo trombino per pochi voti*
















   non porti rancore eh


----------



## Old latriglia (8 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> pure noi! chissà chi ci tocca stavolta


forse domani a quest'ora lo impariamo ... devono ancora iniziare lo spoglio per le provinciali


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> non porti rancore eh


naaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Old latriglia (8 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche il mio toscanaccio bastardo si è candidato come sindaco al suo paesino ma non so ancora se ha vinto.
> Sto incrociando l'incrociabile perchè lo trombino per pochi voti


mmm toscana ... dipende con che partito ha tentato la sortita


----------



## Old sperella (8 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> naaaaaaaaaaa


illuminazione : ma è quello di cui hai parlato in privè ?


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> mmm toscana ... dipende con che partito ha tentato la sortita



per la prima volta con un'associazione apartitica...un toscano che si è rotto i coglioni della sinistra è l'apoteosi


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> illuminazione : ma è quello di cui hai parlato in privè ?


si


----------



## Old sperella (8 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si


Beeeene , allora incrocerò anche io perchè a mr simpatia manchino pochi voti


----------



## Old latriglia (8 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> per la prima volta con un'associazione apartitica...un toscano che si è rotto i coglioni della sinistra è l'apoteosi


allora ha delle chance ... anche in emilia se sommi pdl e lega han fatto la patta con il pd .... anche se ora vediamo provincia e comunali che è successo


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Beeeene , allora incrocerò anche io perchè a mr simpatia manchino pochi voti















sindaco mancato per sfiga inviata via tradimento.net


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Giugno 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io andrò. Anche se dovessi scegliere un giorno tra un delinquente e un farabutto ci andrò sempre e comunque. E' l'unico strumento che ci è rimasto per agire, invece di lamentarsi.
> Oramai l'Italia è un popolo che si lamenta e basta. Una volta si lamentava, ma era anche capace di indignarsi e incazzarsi, di fare battaglie per rivendicare i propri diritti, di scendere in piazza.
> Oggi ci si lamenta e basta. Le persone si indignano di fronte alla casta dei politici, ai loro stipendi, a un presidente del Consiglio che viene deriso da tutto il Mondo e che si fa i festini con le diciottenni, ma alla fine tutti sono ancora lì..al loro posto..E noi cosa possiamo fare di fronte a queste cose? Una volta si sarebbe scesi in piazza a menar le mani (che forse non sarà una strada del tutto condivisibile, ma ha permesso di ottenere grandi vittorie con l'acquisizione di certi diritti). Oggi son cambiati i tempi..Visto che oramai non abbiamo più voglia di sacrificare i nostri week-end o i nostri aperitivi per combattere certe battaglie, usiamo l'unico strumento che ci è rimasto: il voto.
> Anche scrivere VAI A CAGARE sulla scheda non è inutile..Se tutti lo scrivessero probabilmente cambierebbe qualcosa!
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sono andata a votare (ore 8,15:c_laugh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



che diamine hai combinato


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> che diamine hai combinato


ho scritto il nome dove non dovevo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




è inutile che spingiate perchè ho già la fila pronta a prendermi a calci in culo


----------



## Old latriglia (9 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ho scritto il nome dove non dovevo
> 
> 
> 
> ...

































sempre detto che è meglio andar nel pomeriggio inoltrato


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> sempre detto che è meglio andar nel pomeriggio inoltrato


quella pirla di brugola mi ha trascinato a votare alle 8,20 di domenica 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 :0003 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 comunque il voto è andato bene 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## brugola (9 Giugno 2009)

stamattina leggendo il giornale mi sono davvero cadute le palle con un tonfo.
paese di coglioni che non siamo altro.


----------



## lale75 (9 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> stamattina leggendo il giornale mi sono davvero cadute le palle con un tonfo.
> paese di coglioni che non siamo altro.


 
Avevi ancora qualche dubbio????


----------



## brugola (9 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Avevi ancora qualche dubbio????


mi illudevo, non riesco a rassegnarmi 
cmq sto meditando davvero di andarmene da questo paese che ormai mi disgusta e mi fa schifo.
dai, molliamo tutto e andiamo in giamaica dai nostri tardoni  

	
	
		
		
	


	




sono disposta anche a lavorare: faccio la coltivatrice


----------



## lale75 (9 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> mi illudevo, non riesco a rassegnarmi
> cmq sto meditando davvero di andarmene da questo paese che ormai mi disgusta e mi fa schifo.
> dai, molliamo tutto e andiamo in giamaica dai nostri tardoni
> 
> ...


 
Ci sto! Mi son rotta le palle anch'io di questo posto! Vorrà dire che tu coltivi e io essico!


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> mi illudevo, non riesco a rassegnarmi
> cmq sto meditando davvero di andarmene da questo paese che ormai mi disgusta e mi fa schifo.
> dai, molliamo tutto e andiamo in giamaica dai nostri tardoni
> 
> ...


Spagna.


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Giugno 2009)

parlando con persone varie  mi hanno confessato di avere votato il Nano solo per punire la sinistra.

erano sinceri.

Non la capisco questa scelta, avrei preferito farmi annulare la scheda...ma pare che non siano in pochi a ragionare cosi.
devo andare a fondo..non mi convince sta argomentazione.


----------



## Old latriglia (9 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> parlando con persone varie  mi hanno confessato di avere votato il Nano solo per punire la sinistra.
> 
> erano sinceri.
> 
> ...


delle schede annullate se ne fregano ... semplicemente


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Giugno 2009)

hanno trombato il mio toscanaccio alle elezioni  

	
	
		
		
	


	









il vecchio bastardo è stato trombato da un 35enne 

	
	
		
		
	


	









sarò z occola ma godo 

	
	
		
		
	


	












sembra niente ma ho il visino più disteso


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> hanno trombato il mio toscanaccio alle elezioni
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bella lei...basta poco...


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> bella lei...basta poco...


in realtà mi sento molto meschina per quanto ho scritto...


----------



## Old latriglia (10 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> in realtà mi sento molto meschina per quanto ho scritto...


ma va la ...... per così poco?


----------



## soleluna80 (10 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> in realtà mi sento molto meschina per quanto ho scritto...


non te ne fare un cruccio, mica si può sempre essere mossi da nobili sentimenti....cazzi suoi


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> ma va la ...... per così poco?


bhè, per il pirla sarà stata una bella batosta...gli toccherà lavorare 

	
	
		
		
	


	




comunque lo dicevo perchè potrei passare per rancorosina


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> non te ne fare un cruccio, mica si può sempre essere mossi da nobili sentimenti....cazzi suoi


ci pensavo ieri sera...a volte ho dei pensieri veramente poco nobili


----------



## Old latriglia (10 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhè, per il pirla sarà stata una bella batosta...gli toccherà lavorare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi pare sacrosanto .... ho pensato la stessa cosa di uno che conosco che si è presentato qua, e io manco ci ho avuto, ne la volevo, una storia  

	
	
		
		
	


	













quoto sole


----------



## soleluna80 (10 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhè, per il pirla sarà stata una bella batosta...*gli toccherà lavorare*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *ADDIRITTURA????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> mi pare sacrosanto .... ho pensato la stessa cosa di uno che conosco che si è presentato qua, e io manco ci ho avuto, ne la volevo, una storia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


comunque immagino la sua bile che colorino avrà!





nel sito coi risultati gli hanno pure storpiato per errore il cognome


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> *ADDIRITTURA?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si


----------



## soleluna80 (10 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ci pensavo ieri sera...a volte ho dei pensieri veramente poco nobili


esulando un attimo dai toni scherzosi...io credo che sia un ns dovere cercare di comportarsi bene con tutti, questo dovere purtroppo tante volte non viene rispettato ed è per questo che si fanno soffrire le persone scatenando in queste ultime pensieri poco carini....


----------



## soleluna80 (10 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> comunque immagino la sua bile che colorino avrà!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old latriglia (10 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> comunque immagino la sua bile che colorino avrà!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


>



pensavo di fare la gnorri e mandargli un sms con  scritto:
com'è andata??ti hanno eletto???


----------



## soleluna80 (10 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> pensavo di fare la gnorri e mandargli un sms con scritto:
> com'è andata??ti hanno eletto???


ovvio!


----------



## Old latriglia (10 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> pensavo di fare la gnorri e mandargli un sms con  scritto:
> com'è andata??ti hanno eletto???





soleluna80 ha detto:


> ovvio!



'starderrima  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















ri-quoto sole


----------



## brugola (10 Giugno 2009)

poraccio....
e poi un sindaco è sempre un sindaco.
e poi ora deve lavorare....gli sono vicina in questo momento di grave dolore


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> poraccio....
> e poi un sindaco è sempre un sindaco.
> e poi ora deve lavorare....gli sono vicina in questo momento di grave dolore


anch'io gli sono vicina in questo momento di dolore...


----------



## brugola (10 Giugno 2009)

l'importante  è lasciarsi con un buon ricordo


----------



## soleluna80 (10 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> l'importante è lasciarsi con un buon ricordo


 e senza rancore


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> l'importante  è lasciarsi con un buon ricordo





soleluna80 ha detto:


> e senza rancore

















non sono per niente rancorosa effettivamente


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> parlando con persone varie mi hanno confessato di avere votato il Nano solo per punire la sinistra.
> 
> erano sinceri.
> 
> ...








...come quello che se lo tagliava per far dispetto alla moglie...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (12 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...come quello che se lo tagliava per far dispetto alla moglie...


 
BENTORNATA​


----------



## Old reale (12 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ci pensavo ieri sera...a volte ho dei pensieri veramente poco nobili


ma va che era uno scherzo anche per te...
comunque sei una str....


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> BENTORNATA​


quoto!
ciao persichè!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> BENTORNATA​





Asudem ha detto:


> quoto!
> ciao persichè!!!








Ciao ragazze!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Mi sembra di esser tornata a casa!!!!!!!


----------



## Bruja (14 Giugno 2009)

*??????????????????*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ciao ragazze!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Mi sembra di esser tornata a casa!!!!!!!


Gentile signora c'é un "mi sembra" di troppo!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Nobody (15 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> *parlando con persone varie* *mi hanno confessato di avere votato il Nano solo per punire la sinistra*.
> 
> erano sinceri.
> 
> ...


 Che fighi... frequentali poco micetta, potrebbero essere contagiosi!


----------

